# Classical Christmas SACD recommendations???



## tenbeersbold (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi,looking for a few SACDs for Xmas time.

Some things I have/like;Charpentier Messe de Minuit pour Noel Te Deum,Stoelzel Christmas Oratorio Gospel Cantatas,Saint-Saens Oratorio de Noel,Bach Mass in B minor and Christmas orartorio.

Some things I don't prefer,Berlioz L'enfance du Christ,most choral only pieces.

Thanks for any ideas on great holiday discs in SACD/DVD-A!
Cheers!


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

Nevermind.


----------

